# squat problem,



## max lift (Jun 23, 2005)

so I have been having some problems with my squats as of late , my left knee has been giving me some pain nothing too badd but enough to make me take some care I was thinking of wrapping it , any of you guys do this ? or have another method that you use ,


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 24, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> so I have been having some problems with my squats as of late , my left knee has been giving me some pain nothing too badd but enough to make me take some care I was thinking of wrapping it , any of you guys do this ? or have another method that you use ,



I would get a wrap or a neoprene(sp) knee brace.  Better safe than sorry


----------



## LITTLEME (Jun 24, 2005)

I Had Injured My  Knee Before And My Powerlifting Coach Had Me Just To Do Half Squats For A While. You Can Try That And Aso Maybe Go Less Weight And More Reps. Test Yourself To See What You Can Handle Trial And Error.


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 24, 2005)

STATE CHAMP said:
			
		

> I Had Injured My  Knee Before And My Powerlifting Coach Had Me Just To Do Half Squats For A While. You Can Try That And Aso Maybe Go Less Weight And More Reps. Test Yourself To See What You Can Handle Trial And Error.



I NEVER do squats without bracing my knees.  Its just a matter of time before you reach a level where one of your knees won't be able to handle the load and then it will blow out on you.  I've done it before and it is no fun.  You'll hit the floor and there you will stay until paramedics get there to carry your ass out. :bawling:


----------



## max lift (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks guys , its odd its the same amount of pain if I go light or heavy I think I will see the doc and see if he will get me a brace mabie I can put it through my insurance ;o)


----------

